# johnwill passes 45,000



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats John!!

I noticed you were real close earlier today and stopped 3 short of 45K..:laugh:

Great work!!:4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats JW!

(Still a bit behind your TSG level though...:grin


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats John! With 100,000+ posts between the two forums, you have greatly benefited the forums with your knowledge and experience!:smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

IMO he does a splendid job... I have not checked TSG but am sure he does equally well at that site.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats JW, well at TSG he's got 100K+ and here at TSF 45K, why is that?

and he enjoys giving helpful advice.

Proud to be in his Team!

Rayda


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the hard work!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, johnwill — awesome achievement!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations JW!!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, John! Great work!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Johnwill, that is a very good total...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

45k, WOW incredible milestone! Maybe one day I will reach that :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*good work* :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations John .. sounds like you quite a busy guy .. that's a fantastic number of Posts 

Do you also have a helpful cat?? Seems it could be the current fashion :grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What an astonishing cumulation of helpful posts! Congratulations!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Gosh, I didn't even notice this thread until now, I guess I have to come here more often! :grin:

Thanks all, my fingers are a little sore, but I'm still here clickin' :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sincere congratulations to you, John. Quite an accomplishment.

John

.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm shooting for 100,000 here, I managed to pass that over at TSG. :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Well, I'm shooting for 100,000 here, I managed to pass that over at TSG. :grin:


Wow, that is an amazing total John...

Only 54,886 posts to go mate :laugh: Better get those fingers exercised :wink:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep fingers busy.... or use speech-to-text..!! :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I tried _speech to text_ several times, but I'm much better just typing. Being clocked at 140 WPM doesn't hurt. :grin:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done John. It is very clear to me that you are a very valuable asset in any forum. We are very fortunate that you choose to do what you do in TSF as well. Thank you for your continued effort ray: ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks guys. I figure one day I'll run out of people with networking issues, and I can truly retire. Any idea when that might be? :razz: :grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Thanks guys. I figure one day I'll run out of people with networking issues, and I can truly retire. Any idea when that might be? :razz: :grin:


Never.....networking issues are never ending. The same Members do come back with same issue and we do know this:grin:.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

2xgrump said:


> Never.....networking issues are never ending. The same Members do come back with same issue and we do know this:grin:.


Bummer, I was hoping to retire. :laugh:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

johnwill said:


> Bummer, I was hoping to retire. :laugh:


Yeah right!!!! 45000 posts - I reckon you would last half a day maybe .......


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll bet I could go a week. :wink:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations John* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

JohnthePilot said:


> *Congratulations John* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


Your no slouch yourself, getting up there. :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Still a long way behind you though. :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Step on the gas! :razz:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Even at the rate I post, I won't catch you guys up for years...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You could charter a fast jet. :razz: Remember, everyone here started with the same post count. :wink:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well....Redeye and I are not retired yet, so we don't have a lot of spare time. Unlike "others" that are enjoying their retirement:laugh:. I bet you type way faster than me JW.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey 2x,

I still find the time to reply, even if we cannot catch these guys, we can still help lots of people and be assets to the forum

P.S. I think you lost the race


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think in her time here, she's knocking out posts ad a good clip, and so are you. :grin:

It's really about helping folks, not how many posts we have anyway. :wink:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yh, I agree. I feel as happy solving one thread as I do hitting a 1000 post markage (I do the former often enough).

The only thing I like better is a promotion which won't happen for a while yet...


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations. that surely is a large number 45000. wow


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Congrats John.
Excellant work!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks. :smile:

I'm still working on that elusive 100,000... :wink:

Take a look at *dai*, he's trying to make me look bad. :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Thanks. :smile:
> 
> I'm still working on that elusive 100,000... :wink:
> 
> Take a look at *dai*, he's trying to make me look bad. :grin:


Good luck with that mate 

Dai sure does have a lot of posts, but yours combined is more isn't it or does he post on other forums aswell?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know what other forums he frequents, I was just looking here. :smile:


----------

